# Armor question



## Steel Dragon (Jul 5, 2016)

Slight question about armor. Since I plan to use them, what are those things on his upper arms called? About the only reference I can find on the subject calls the piece of equipment a rerebrace. But I thought that was exclusively part of a suit of plate. These are kinda independent and strapped on, does the term still apply, or is there a better term for them?


----------



## Russ (Jul 5, 2016)

I would call them "bracers", but I am not sure if there is a technical name.

edit- whoops wrong bits.  I don't have a clue what to call those things on the upper arms.


----------



## Malik (Jul 5, 2016)

Steel Dragon said:


> is there a better term for them?



It's a rerebrace. But the term you're looking for, I believe, is "overly elaborate form of suicide." Hopefully the squire bringing the rest of his armor was stuck in traffic when he modeled for that pic.

Armor basics post on my blog.


----------



## Steel Dragon (Jul 5, 2016)

Malik said:


> It's a rerebrace. But the term you're looking for, I believe, is "overly elaborate form of suicide." Hopefully the squire bringing the rest of his armor was stuck in traffic when he modeled for that pic.
> 
> Armor basics post on my blog.



No, the term I'm looking for is rerebrace. I was just wondering if it perhaps had a different name. Thanks for the confirmation on the name.


----------



## SeverinR (Jul 8, 2016)

Parts of a Suit of Armor
Here is all the parts of body armor.
http://www.beautifuliron.com/images/DiagramArmourEquestrian1.jpg
diagram of horse armor. (German names and English)

I noticed the jousting plate(target) is not listed.  Don't know if it is just for jousting, ie the target to hit. But I'm sure it also has a name. (not the shield but the shoulder plate.)


----------



## psychotick (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi,

I thought the shoulder armour was the pauldron and the arm armour hanging from it was the vambrace.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## TheKillerBs (Jul 9, 2016)

The vambrace goes on the forearm.


----------



## Malik (Jul 10, 2016)

psychotick said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought the shoulder armour was the pauldron and the arm armour hanging from it was the vambrace.
> 
> Cheers, Greg.



The armor hanging from the pauldron or spauldron is called lames. (La-MAYS.) 







A bicep guard on its own is pretty much a rerebrace.

Actually, rerebrace is close to what that character is wearing, but it's not quite right. The reason there's no historical name for what that guy is wearing is that no one in his right mind would ever have worn something like that to a fight. So, we're likely better off making up a name.

"Spurting, Pants-Crapping Death by Artistic License" would work.

Or "Stabby-Slashy-Weepy Bracers of Ow."


----------



## Queshire (Jul 10, 2016)

Just understand that if you call it a rerebrace then you're going to have to explain what that is to the readers. Though it would not be accurate I feel that more readers would be familiar with "pauldron" and I feel that it would be close enough that I think it would achieve your purpose.


----------



## DragonOfTheAerie (Jul 10, 2016)

Or you could call it "arm thingy..." lol.


----------

